# Problem mit Grafikkarte



## FaNo86 (4. August 2006)

Hi,

ich bin totaler Neueinsteiger in Linux und habe jetzt versucht meine Grafikkarte
zu installieren , eine Mobility Radeon X700 XL.
Ich habe den treiber "ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86" von der ATI-Seite heruntergeladen und ihn installiert doch es geht jetzt nicht wenn ich in ATI-Control hinein gehe kommt
"Driver does not provide the FireGL X11 extensions! Panel components will operate only partilly"
Kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen?
Vieleicht habe ich ihn falsch instaliert so habe ich es gemacht:
sh ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86
dann einfach installiert

vielen Dank im vorraus

mfg


----------



## hansi7 (18. August 2006)

Soweit ich weiss, ist die XL-Version deiner Grafikkarte eine Spezialanfertigung für Medion.
Die "normalen" ATI - Treiber funktionieren laut verschiedener Quellen nicht.
So wie es aussieht, bist du - wie ich leider auch - für Treiberupdates auf Medion angewiesen. Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine brauchbaren Alternativen gefunden. Kannst nur mal nachsehen, ob bei den mitgelieferten Treibern welche für Linux dabei gewesen sind.

PS.: vielleicht tut Medion ja was, wenn sie von genug Leuten genervt werden (<- sehr, sehr gutgläubige Annahme!)


----------



## FaNo86 (19. September 2006)

Das ist echt mal ärgerlich 
ich werde mal Medion schreiben vieleicht machen die ja dan was ; )

also dann vielen Dank für deine Antwort


----------

